# Prayers for a Child please



## Nastytater (Sep 5, 2012)

I have a friend of mine who is only 16. She was in the hospital the other day with stomach pains. The doctors thought it was just chrones disease but did a Biopsy to make sure. Also wanted a second opinion from a GI doctor. The results showed up today and they reported that she has  active cancerous cells surrounding her colon. She's been on shot nerves all day long. Any and all prayers are appreciated and may God Bless each and everyone of you all. Thanks


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 5, 2012)

Prayers for her.
.


----------



## Sargent (Sep 5, 2012)

sent.


----------



## dwhee87 (Sep 6, 2012)

Prayers that they've caught it early and a full recovery is on the way.


----------



## Huntress (Sep 6, 2012)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 6, 2012)

Prayers from here are added as well.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 6, 2012)

payer sent!


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 6, 2012)

Prayer sent.


----------



## Jasper (Sep 6, 2012)

Prayers sent!


----------



## CAL90 (Sep 6, 2012)

Prayers sent


----------



## BRIAN1 (Sep 6, 2012)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Inthegarge (Sep 6, 2012)

Praying for this young lady and her doctors.........


----------



## ross the deer slayer (Sep 6, 2012)

Prayers sent


----------



## jagman (Sep 6, 2012)

praying for complete healing. joshua 1:9 have i not commanded you? be strong and courageous.Do not be afraid; do not be discouraged, for the lord your god will be with you wherever you go."


----------



## georgia357 (Sep 7, 2012)

Prayers sent for your friend.


----------



## Israel (Sep 7, 2012)

jagman said:


> praying for complete healing. joshua 1:9 have i not commanded you? be strong and courageous.Do not be afraid; do not be discouraged, for the lord your god will be with you wherever you go."


yes. 
and yes, Father


----------



## mtnwoman (Sep 7, 2012)

Prayers sent for the young lady and her family and friends...and also her doctors. 

By His stripes we are healed.


----------



## speedcop (Sep 11, 2012)

I pray for this young lady, God does and will heal. Im living proof cancer aint nothing to God


----------

